# Lily's AKC Rally Master Title Certificate



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It came in the mail today. I am so proud of this sweet girl. Here she is 10 years old and still loving working with me in the rally ring. I think we have our spin and twist much more solid now and we are getting the master back up 3 steps then back up one or two steps either to the left or right to look crisper too.


We are going to a facility in Westchester County on Saturday where we have two sets of entries for Master, Excellent and Advanced. One judge is doing both trials so it will be a longish day with an early start (need to leave the house around 6:30) so in addition to testing our rally teamwork it will test our stamina too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Luck on Saturday!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! So happy she’s still loving working with you. I’m at an agility trial this weekend with a similar goal. Both Lily and Misty(ages nine and seven) need only need one more leg to advance to excellent.. but we’ll see what happens!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you have clean runs!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Master is such a big leap up. I'm really proud of both of you. Not only do you have to do 10 Q's to get that title, but the signs are harder. You've done excellent work together. Congratulations.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations to you and Lily. How exciting to open that large envelope. 

And good luck to you and CarolineK. 

We’re competing this weekend too in WRCL level 3. This is a real challenge for us. There’s a few rally signs we’re iffy on including the drop on recall and the signal signs. She’s does them well at home but sometimes travels or drops too close to me and not in the middle. Where we compete the space is tight so I don’t think they’ll have directed jumping from 6’ but we’re ready for that. So I’m hopeful we’ll do okay. I didn’t sign up to run level 1 or 2 so I can focus only on 3.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wishing you and Lily fun and luck on Saturday! :love2:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How great to get the certificate and all good thoughts for Sat.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you and wish you lots of luck & energy on Saturday.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar, Click and Caroline it is really nice when those envelopes arrive isn't it?


I am having rally run thrus on Friday after my regular training classes. I think only one of my good friends is coming and she has known Lily since she was a baby dog. We will have fun practicing and getting Lily to ignore Suzanne will be great prep for Saturday. Then we will have a nice quiet evening on the eve of the trials.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone else frame them?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to frame them, but they have won so many, it would take up too much space in my little cottage. For now I just display their AKC and barn hunt ribbons. Thanks for reminding me, I need to go to Home Goods to get a new ribbon display rack for Maizie. She has outgrown hers


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Does anyone else frame them?


 Marie you did a very professional job. 

I never even thought about framing certificates or hanging ribbons. I’m not even organized with their storage as I have them jumbled in three different containers. 

At our annual dinner at one of my clubs they handed out a book listing the awards you won that past year and they gave out a certificate from the club which was nice. But what surprised me was for certain titles they handed out beautiful, copper colored thermos etched with your dog’s name and the title. We were one of the people who earned one. I love this thermos, very practical and holds good memories. They also gave everyone a really nice bag to carry dog stuff to class.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Like this? The left side are some of Lily's (and there are a couple hiding behind the TV. And the right side are Peeves. Javelin's once he starts piling some up will have to go in another room.











Skylar my club gives various awards at our annual recognition dinner: crystal jars with titles, plaques with names and titles, pins and club certificates. The thermos sounds really nice!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love your frames, Catherine! Those are just lovely. Mine are cheap ones from Walmart. I think they're $2.00 a piece. There's a very fancy frame with an AKC logo on it that I saw online. I'll get one for RACH! The frames are in my bedroom and make me smile when I see them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Click those frames are from Michael's, not too expensive especially if you have a coupon. I think they are really billed as diploma frames.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Catherine that looks wonderful, all those framed certificates.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

They all look very nice! I haven’t framed titles, but I do have ribbons hanging on the divider in my SUV. I only have my last diploma hanging in my office, mostly because it’s convention where I work, so I guess it’s a pattern with me. They do look nice though, and are a point of happiness, I may rethink this... At least hang a PACH or MACH if we get there!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a little late, but 
*CONGRATULATIONS!*

We hope to finish Rally Master this month, if all goes well.

Re certificates, I must reconsider framing a few of them. Right now, all except one are sitting in a file drawer, sorted by year. But before they are filed away, I scan them and post them on his Facebook page.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Huge congratulations ! (Thought I already responded to this, but see I didn't.) You and Lily are such a great team.


----------

